# Vic - The North West!



## PythonOwner25 (Oct 16, 2012)

G'day Everyone. Got up nice and early yesterday morning to drive up for a day herping North West. Absolutely stunning day, 25C with blue skies and it proved to bring out some of Victoria's more arid reptile species! Species found were Shinglebacks, Tree skinks, Eastern striped skinks, Marbled and Thick tailed geckos, blue tongues, Eastern striped skinks, Mitchell's short-tailed snakes, a Jacky dragon and an Echidna! and some other wildlife too. Here are a few shots, hope you enjoy them  14/10/12 Oh and also, if anyone could tell me how i upload the bigger higher quality pics, that would be much appreciated, because i have no idea how to do it! :?


----------



## cheekabee (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice finds and pics man love the thick taileds and the Micheles short taileds. Really nice finds.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice pics, though I'm getting super confused between this and the other thread with next to an identical set of animals. :S


----------



## AussieReptiles10 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey mate, nice finds! Just wondering if you could tell me what area the spot is in or what towns its near i am having trouble finding spots to go herping in vic!


----------



## wasgij (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! Would like to get out there myself soon, see what Scorpions and Tarantulas I can find too.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 16, 2012)

I presume that's a couple of Little Whip snakes there (4th photo along the top). Was it just the sheen of the light affecting the photo? Or is that snake something a little more interesting? Looks very light on the pigmentation? Nice photos btw


----------



## eipper (Oct 16, 2012)

Moose,

they are Parasuta nigriceps, the snake the right is in blue prior to shedding


----------



## vicherps (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree with Scott they are Mitchell's Short-tailed Snakes (Parasuta nigriceps) I know where abouts he went and Little Whips are not known from that area. But you can tell as it has a dark vertebral stripe, present in the majority of specimens (more evident on some of his shots on facebook) and the dark region from nape to snout is unbroken (in Parasuta flagellum the dark region is broken up by a pale bar on the snout area and they do not possess a dark vertebral stripe). Also flagellum has a different head structure.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 16, 2012)

awesome finds !!!!
still way to jelly over the orientalis haha


----------



## RCW74 (Oct 16, 2012)

Great shots. Love the Shinglebacks, love their attitude.....


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 16, 2012)

eipper said:


> Moose,
> 
> they are Parasuta nigriceps, the snake the right is in blue prior to shedding



Ahh hence the short tail  I hadn't seen these guys before. Got them mixed up with the Little Whips. Thanks Eipper


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Oct 16, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Ahh hence the short tail  I hadn't seen these guys before. Got them mixed up with the Little Whips. Thanks Eipper


 Haha yeah i thought they were little whips when i first saw them, id never seen mitchell's short tails before either! eh im happy either way


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 27, 2012)

PythonOwner25 said:


> G'day Everyone. Got up nice and early yesterday morning to drive up for a day herping North West. Absolutely stunning day, 25C with blue skies and it proved to bring out some of Victoria's more arid reptile species! Species found were Shinglebacks, Tree skinks, Eastern striped skinks, Marbled and Thick tailed geckos, blue tongues, Eastern striped skinks, Mitchell's short-tailed snakes, a Jacky dragon and an Echidna! and some other wildlife too. Here are a few shots, hope you enjoy them  14/10/12 Oh and also, if anyone could tell me how i upload the bigger higher quality pics, that would be much appreciated, because i have no idea how to do it! :?


where in western vic mate??? i live in western vic.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Oct 28, 2012)

BIGBANG said:


> where in western vic mate??? i live in western vic.



North West mate


----------



## gregcranston (Oct 28, 2012)

PythonOwner25 said:


> North West mate


Like Mildura?


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 28, 2012)

its in central vic. box iron bark region


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 28, 2012)

my bets are little/big desert


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Nov 2, 2012)

gregcranston said:


> Like Mildura?


 Not that far


----------

